# LMAO ~ I Have Eleven Malts...hahahaha



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

First off, so sorry I haven't been on. It's been CRAZY!! LOL

I'm having a blast. 

I was in No Cal for a week, then in Vegas for a week, in Phoenix for three days, San Diego for two days, and off to Palm Springs next Wednesday.

Picked up a new foster (Charlie) last Friday, took him to the OC Pet Expo, and he freaked out a bit on the way back to Casa del Caca. He's a lover though, only had one bad day, and it was my fault. I put too much on him in a 24-hour period. Gosh, he's a good boy. So cute, and snuggly :blush:

The other kids are great, I'm great!! Snoopy, and Giovonni, are here for a week, so I do have eleven Malts at the moment. I love it, it's fun.

I am working out of town more than I would like, but it's a schedule I set up, and needs to be done. Hey, I have to pay for Casa del Caca ~ :smrofl:

I miss my SM Girlfriends!! :wub::wub:

Here's a "Flicker" slide-show of the Pet Expo:

alarmdeb's Photostream

Oh, you will see my sweet little Charlie in several pics. He's at our booth, and hangin' with me, and Boe (the Pit Bull I fell in love with). :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy to hear you are doing good our Maltese Angel !!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He's really adorable, Deb! I want to kiss that little face. Pit is cute, too. The fun never ends at Casa del Caca.:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gosh it's been a long time. We miss you too. A whole lot of traveling. :w00t: But I know we all have to do what we have to do. Loved the pictures. Charlie (and the pit bull) are adorable. You look great and really happy. 11 Malts. :new_shocked: I can hardly keep up with my one. :blush:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Well it's about time. We almost reported you MIA.

You look so beautiful and happy, Deb. Glad to hear Charlie is doing well with all at Casa del Caca. 

Don't think I've ever said this before, Deb. Nice rack.
Love you.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

LOL Kerry!! I was thinking those puppies might burst out everytime Deb gave the Pit a cuddle!! LOL

Deb, little Charlie looks so sweet!! I bet its a riot at your place right now!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: Kerry and Jacqui...i was thinking she's got those puppies out on display.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Deb the pictures are wonderful and i don't know how you keep up with 11...i'd be going :wacko1::wacko1: Charlie looks so happy and has definitely ended up where he belongs for the time being and he couldn't be in a better place. :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wohoo  an update from Deb and the crew ^_^ 
awwh Charlie is gotta be another love bug who is happy to be with the crew :wub: 

Happy that all is well with you and the fluffs  

We missed you guys sooooo much. 

hugs
Kat


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Jops: Deb, now that we're looking, you do look like a tramp, after a Pit. Just saying.

LBB: What's a "rack"??? Perhaps a rack of lamb? I'm hungry!!

Jops: You're still a dumbass. I can't stand you!

LBB: Oh, bite me. Or, perhaps Kerry, or Linda, can bite me?
The thought excites me.

Jops: Uggggg

Charlie: WOW!!! Casa del Caca is kinda weird, huh?

Jops: Oh, shove it NEWBIE!!

Charlie: Okay, I'm done

Jops: Yes, you are sooooo done, Pal

Franks: I like Charlie

Jops: Shut up Franks

Franks: Okay

Johnny: I don't like Tommy

Jops: I don't like you

Franks: Can't we just all get along?

Jops: NO

LBB: Can't we just all see eye to eye??

Jops: NO, BLIND BOY!!

LBB: Okay, I certainly see where you're coming from. I'm telling Deb.

Jops: Go ahead, she will just roll her eyeballs

LBB: That's cool, I'll roll mine back!!!!

Jops: Dumbass


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Deb, I am so glad that Charlie has calmed down. He really is a good looking boy. I had a great time at the OC Pet Expo, I hope we succeeded in raising awareness of American Maltese Association Rescue. There were SO MANY rescue groups, bless their hearts and SO MANY pups needed adoption, it was killing me, I wanted to take them all home. Bo the pitbull was a love bug and the little brown Chi with the huge eyes with the same rescue group tugged at my heart the whole time time I was there (they were with the rescue group right next to us by the name of Stray Cats, but nary a cat in sight????). It was fun but it was hard emotionally. It was great meeting some of our rescue angels like Bron, Sharon and Jill. The fair food is always a big hit with me. I LOVE the turkey drumstick and I was a big hit with the dogs in the breed section, they couldn't take their eyes of me (or the drumstick)! Did you see the Irish Wolfhounds? What gorgeous pups! I forgot I still had the turkey drumstick when I went to the bird section and some of the people there covered their birds eyes telling them "don't look", it was a riot! I didn't get to see half of the exhibits/booths, the place was pretty big. This work thing is really getting in the way, LOL!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Bless you and the malts debbie ,


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great pics, Deb and lots of work! Sweet pups and your puppies are nice too. ROTFL!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

You want a home like the woman who lived in a shoe  :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Cosy said:


> Great pics, Deb and lots of work! Sweet pups and your puppies are nice too. ROTFL!


Brit, LMFAO!! Yup, my puppies seem to be nicer to me, than my pups!

So, with "my" pups, I currently have 13 dogs ~ LOL

You know, Adrian said they would pick up Snoopy and Gio in a week. Well they dropped him off last Friday. I have not heard from them ~ lol

LBB can't stand Snoops, so I will not allow them together. Snoops is a scardy-cat. Remember, years ago, he would only eat wet food, if it were "balled up" like a meat ball?? Snoops is a good boy, but a freak ~ LOL


LBB: I can't stand him. :HistericalSmiley:

Deb: It's all good. I have a place for everyone. 

Jops: You Blow, Deb

Deb: Jops, you suck!!

LBB: You both make me sick!

Deb: LBB, I'm sooooo glad you're here...:chili::chili:

LBB: So am I


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow ...I don't know how you do it....Do you have a staff that takes care of them all while you travel....My hubby & I haven't been able to go anywhere overnight & we only have 5.

Hugs, Blanche &


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Great pics Deb..xo


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey, Deb, would you like to make that an even dozen? 

Send me a private message if you would.


----------

